# trading to Banff or Canmore last week July



## LizzieJake (Apr 23, 2016)

I have had an ongoing search for the Banff or Canmore. I have the trading power. I will be meeting family from Scotland there and would love to get a two bedroom. Nothing has come up in months and I am beginning to think that I better book something that I can cancel if needed, if an exchange comes through.
Any suggestions?  Hotel that is reasonable that could accommodate 4 adults?
What are my chances of this exchange? Know of any condos around that area?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 23, 2016)

That will be a tough trade especially looking for a 2 BR unit.  I think you are wise to start looking for alternatives.  

There are limitations on building in the National Park so all the newer building has been in Canmore so focus your condo searches there.  The vast majority of buildings are less than 20 years old.  
For lodging inside the park, I've stayed at these 2 with 2 BR cabins with kitchens:  Baker Creek Chalets and Castle Mtn Chalets.  The former remodeled a few years ago and is now much more expensive than before, but that is also a function of the popularity of this time and place.  They are both on the Bow River Parkway between Banff and Lake Louise.  You will pay less there, but will be out of the crowds and have a good chance of seeing wildlife on your way to or fro daily activities.  In both cases, you will be closer than Canmore.  The big negative is that the train tracks also go along the Bow Valley Parkway and they do blow their whistles.  
I've stayed at the motel rooms at Mountaineer Lodge in Lake Louise Village (note this is not within walking distance of the lake but is in the small village down below where the shops, visitor center, gas stations are gathered).  
For a trip from Scotland, I would look at a splurge and see if there is anything at the lodges in the park, though this will be a very long shot as these book up early.   In order of my preference, check the Chateau Lake Louise or the Moraine Lake lodge.  Look at the Emerald Lake Lodge in Yoho as well and the Jasper Park Lodge.   Banff Springs Hotel is very nice, but the town of Banff is so crowded in the summer that it is the last in my list of these options.   You can split your time between several for a nice trip.  
There is also a motel above the Icefields Visitor Center but it fills up quickly with tour buses so while it's worth checking, I don't hold out much hope for you.  However, it would be a great option for a night.   The drive up the Icefields Parkway is long enough and pretty enough that it would be a good idea to spend a night or two or three along there or in Jasper.   In Jasper, I've stayed at the Best Wester which had loft units with a bedroom downstairs and a living room area and small kitchenette and a loft area with three beds essentially in the attic.  The stairs were narrow and it was hot up there but it worked for one night.  
Anything in Banff, Lake Louise or Jasper will be expensive and crowded.   You are looking for probably the most popular week there so you will need to be flexible and lucky.  Good luck.  

Sue


----------



## LizzieJake (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks you so much!!!


----------



## barto (May 5, 2016)

I wouldn't say the Castle Mountain Chalets will be closer to Banff than Canmore (and Baker Creek almost certainly not), but they're beautifully situated along the Bow Valley Parkway, and Castle Mountain Chalets are at the junction of the very short connector road to the main highway (Trans-Canada, or #1) which will get you places faster.  Baker Creek is a few minutes from the road leading into Lake Louise.  However, Baker Creek Chalets is on our bucket list - we've stopped there for a stroll and picnic lunch along the river.  Glorious!

Canmore should have quite a few options for you, although availability will still be a factor.  Many of the condo complexes have vacation rentals, so those are likely your best bet for a comfortable place for 4.  Check reviews on Tripadvisor and the like to get an idea, but some places include The Lodges at Canmore, Falconcrest Lodge, ummm... Sunset Resorts, perhaps?  These are all located very close to the #1 highway (so there will be some amount of traffic noise, and the occasional train comes through nearby as well) but that also makes it quick to get to Banff and beyond.  Also don't neglect the Kananaskis region east of Canmore - the drive south on highway #40 has some stunning moments and is usually not as busy or crowded, but there's also fewer options for organized activities.  If you're good to do some trails or make your own fun, it's wonderful.

Canmore itself is quite nice, too.  Not as iconic as Banff, but a little quieter and many many fine restaurants and some good shopping.  

You might even try airbnb and some of those kinds of places for condo owners who are renting out their places.

Hope that helps!

Bart


----------



## Chrisky (May 26, 2016)

http://www.beckerschalets.com/index.html
This is a really nice place, just 5 min. south of Jasper, but I am not sure how booked they will be.  Worth a check.


----------



## LizzieJake (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks everyone. We got a place at the Lodges at Canmore. We leave tomorrow.
Lizzie


----------



## elaine (Jul 25, 2016)

did you rent or trade? If rented, from a private owner or resort, and how much was a 2BR, if you don't mind me asking? We will be looking for the following summer.


----------



## klpca (Aug 1, 2016)

LizzieJake said:


> Thanks everyone. We got a place at the Lodges at Canmore. We leave tomorrow.
> Lizzie



I second Elaine's questions and add this - if it was an exchange, was it was through RCI? If so, how many tpu's did it take and when did you get the exchange? Banff is on our short list. 

Thanks!


----------



## spirits (Dec 7, 2016)

We are owners of 2 week 52's at Banff Rocky Mountain resort.  My husband and I go every year and we have the other one for our kids and grandchildren.  Well, we have 2 kids but no grandchildren yet (; Also my sons have a hard time getting the time off to go for a whole week.  So consequently we are always posting one of the weeks on kijii.  So many people who own weeks post on that site. I have rented extra time for us using kijiji.  Summer weeks are often posted.  The only problem is that most owners are local to Calgary or Edmonton.  But if you make a connection and feel that it is an honest transaction, I would go that route rather than waiting for an exchange.  Cannot comment on Canmore , just BRMR.


----------

